# Stella Maxwell walk the Runway during the 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017 (19x)



## Mandalorianer (21 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## Punisher (21 Nov. 2017)

endlos lange Beine
:drip:


----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2017)

Vielen Dank für Stella! :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

Thx for Stella :thumbup:


----------



## Nobullshit (29 Nov. 2017)

marvelous post :somuch:


----------



## queenbey12345 (18 Mai 2018)

Such beautiful photos. She is too stunning.


----------

